# Winter is coming...



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

Right guys hope you're all well?

So in the summer I have a combo that works well for me, BH CP, topped with CG blacklight and Pete's 53 wax, the finish on the dark cars is stonking and I get between 2-4 months of super glossy protection.. happy!

Winter I'm looking for a winter coat, would still like to base it on BH CP to cover up the sins as i do not have facilities to machine polish(yet), was looking to get more like 4-6 months which Pete's wont do! (Tried CG sealant last year and it sucked)

Some caveats are not BH DSW yes it makes the distance I have it but it blooms like a bugger on the dark paints no matter how thin I go and it just drives me nuts plus its not that nice to work with if i'm honest! and i'm a big carnuba fan so considering a 50/50 product that will sit on BH CP well, at the moment dodo juice supernatural nano is on my list.. suggestions go! 

Thanks party people

PS i like shiny packaging.. I'm so vein


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Try the Megs Hybrid Liquid Ceramic wax.

Not expensive, easy on and off and will last the winter easy if you top it with the Megs Hybrid QD.

I'd even hazard a guess the Ceramic wax itself would last thru the winter months.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

It's funny you say that about DSW because it blooms on my black car too. Switched to UHD for that car but the DSW works well on my two red Toyota's. It lasts too!


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

nbray67 said:


> Try the Megs Hybrid Liquid Ceramic wax.
> 
> Not expensive, easy on and off and will last the winter easy if you top it with the Megs Hybrid QD.
> 
> I'd even hazard a guess the Ceramic wax itself would last thru the winter months.


What he said and my suggestion, I was going to go Megs ultimate but this should be better

unsure how good it will look, but it is what it is

Also, if your paints in good nick recommend Sonax Number 1 Xtreme from the same line as BSD (in fact use that aswell each wash)

with winter coming we want protection over looks - for me i need to hide scratches so itll be over the top of autobalm.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Someone always mentions winter in August :wall:
Let's enjoy what's left of the rain sodden summer first :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> Someone always mentions winter in August :wall:
> Let's enjoy what's left of the rain sodden summer first :thumb:


With the way the weather has been since those heady days of 34 degrees, seems like Winter is almost here already 🙁


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

BrianGT said:


> It's funny you say that about DSW because it blooms on my black car too. Switched to UHD for that car but the DSW works well on my two red Toyota's. It lasts too!


I have had the same issue. I now just use on my neighbours silver car. Like you I use UHD the majority of the time.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Tried and tried with DSW, but just couldn't get along with it, then tried it on a back car and what a pain. AG UHD is very nice and looks good.

As Neil suggested, Megs Hybrid Ceramic liquid wax is excellent and so easy to use.

G3 supergloss is another wax I'd recommend for ease of application


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

I have Pete's 53 and that is 4 months, and I can't imagine a liquid wax even a ceramic based one lasting any more than that? and I'm pretty sure G3 doesn't really last any different to what i have?

i'm not after just ease of application, most paste waxes are easier I find than liquid waxes to get nice and normally last better. I just pointed out the pest of DSW not because its hard to apply but because it just does annoying things like bloom badly on dark cars which looks awful.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I tend to use liquid sealants as a preference, but I am a fan of DSW. Using a damp applicator to ensure the thinnest of layers, using a damp microfibre to do the initial wipe and a plush dry microfibre to do the final buff all helps to minimise the issues. 

Blooming or sweating isn't exclusive to DSW though, it tends to occur with paste products at the higher end of the durability spectrum, but newer hybrid products are getting better at making the application and removal easier, though usually, these are twice as expensive or more.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

DSW is another world for it though.. no matter what I do I can see haze it doesn't buff and it won't go untill the second wash.. if I use any quick detailer on it, it comes back... And yes I have used a damp applicator.. and applied as thin as possible I find it fine on certain colours or finishes but a nightmare on mine..


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Fusso coat sits nice on BH CP.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Wowo's crystal sealant saw my car through from late July to March (and only reapplied as I was bored waiting!)

It is pretty tough in a Scottish winter.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

If you wanna try G3 I've a pot you can have. Got given it myself, I'll never use it. PM me ya address if you're interested.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Derek Mc said:


> Wowo's crystal sealant saw my car through from late July to March (and only reapplied as I was bored waiting!)
> 
> It is pretty tough in a Scottish winter.


This. Topped with Wowo's hot wax.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

alfajim said:


> If you wanna try G3 I've a pot you can have. Got given it myself, I'll never use it. PM me ya address if you're interested.


Very generous of you :thumb:

It's a nice wax to use and gives nice finish...


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I may be old school but I've used Collinite 476 for winter for years now, it just lasts and lasts and seems to cope with whatever the conditions.

Harry


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

alfajim said:


> If you wanna try G3 I've a pot you can have. Got given it myself, I'll never use it. PM me ya address if you're interested.


Thank you for the offer, by I have to admit it doesn't hugely appeal.. tempted by fusso or crystal sealant mind


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

ive just ordered shield of dreams wax planet for winter prep a 100ml tub, seen and read some good things on this so fingers crossed :thumb: i normally just top up whatever i have on with sonax bsd over winter every other wash.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kuwami from fusso for me over Fusso Coat, easily lasts six months which by then my car is ready for another full detail.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd forgotten what winter is like - for the last 13 years the lowest daytime temp we've had is around 12 degrees and it never freezes at night. I went south to the mountain region a few weeks' ago and woke up to a frozen car!! Had to wait for it to defrost as I had no spray or scraper. It was quite the novelty. Wouldn't want it every morning though.


----------

